# snowolf - skidded to scarves - update



## firstx1017 (Jan 10, 2011)

Okay update for yesterday. My right knee was still really sore and painful after last weekend and I could only get a few runs in yesterday. The conditions were crappy - light layer of snow on top of ice so no way to really dig in due to the ice. Yesterday I was to work on trying to not skid my turns but try crossover turns to start to scarve according to your reply to my video from last weekend and to tilt my board and try to flex my ankles. Well... only about 2 times was I able to really turn on my heelside correctly and not skid and try to go across the fall line and I really felt like I was flexing my ankles and tilting the board - but of course on the video it doesn't look any different from last week. I also was trying to start my turns with my edge so that the board would track across the fall line - but of course, wasn't able to do that either. My heelside a few times I was able to almost have no skid in my turn, but when I go to my toeside I am still just slidding down the run. After just a few hours my right knee was in so much pain I had to stop. I was too sore to even go today. It usually takes me about a month to actually succeed at trying something new, so I will keep trying, but boy, this is not easy at my age...... I'm not giving up..... yet.....
Vicki






2 18 12 - YouTube


----------



## stealthyc (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi Vicky, I know you posted the videos for Snowolf, but I have seen your last two and also noticed a huge improvement. You are much more fluid in your movements and are definitely going a lot faster. You are doing awesome! Don't beat yourself up and have fun out there. Hope your knee feels better soon.


----------



## designfemme (Mar 12, 2010)

@firstx1017, I've lurked on this forum for about year and always loved seeing your progress. You look great out there! It's very inspiring to the rest of us newbies! And yes, take care of that knee!


----------



## emma lumi (Mar 6, 2011)

hi vicky! i've been following this forum for about a year (that's when i started snowboarding, aged 44, with no previous experience of skiing, skateboarding etc). snowprofofessors and snowolfs videos have been a great help. but so have yours! it's been a pleasure to get to watch you learn and progress. snowolfs comments on your videos have also been helpful, i'm starting to be able to analyse riding, at least a little bit. (for example, from my last video i realised, that i'm looking down while riding! next time went much better, when i remembered this.)

from what i'm seeing, you are making huge progress! keep up the good work and keep inspiring us  and hope your knee feels better!


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

Keep it up, V! Really impressive transformation. I've been following your updates since last year and I'm incredibly impressed with your progression. 

At this point in the game, I don't think you need to stress about learning anymore. You've got the basics down. The rest will come in time. Just keep riding and pushing yourself. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

I'm showing your videos to my wife. I'm hoping to inspire her to take it up a notch.


----------



## photobetty (Jan 8, 2012)

Vicki, you're my hero! I love that you're documenting all of this. And Snowolf - your critques are not only helping Vicki, but they're helping me as well. I'm making mental notes every time and taking them to the slopes, so thank you to both of you!

Ice/elevate that knee and get better so you can keep being awesome inspiration.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

You are an inspiration Vicki! Riding at 50... nay... learning at 50 to ride! Sweet. Leaps and bounds better from when you first posted here. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bayoh (Dec 17, 2010)

Wow! Don't be discouraged! 

Seriously, you ride better than most twenty-somethings my age who have been going snowboarding for years haha.

Keep it up! For inspiration, I met an old man earlier this year(86 years old) who said he picked up snowboarding in his 70's. He didn't go fast for safety's sake, but his form was great and I was thoroughly impressed by him. Told me at his age you just gotta take it slow and steady... and most of all be patient with yourself and it'll eventually sink in.


----------



## firstx1017 (Jan 10, 2011)

Awwww... thanks for all the inspiration guys!

Snowolf - I am hard on myself when it comes to sports, funny how you picked up on that! lol Always have been - comes from having a competitive family I guess you could say. I am more worried about picking up a bad habit and then taking twice as long to unlearn it - that's why I post so much for feedback.

But I really could tell some changes when leaning into the turns and could feel when I was doing it correctly as it seemed effortless as you said. And when I wasn't doing it correctly I could tell. It is hit and miss which I know will come with practice. Now that I know what to do and hopefully sometime soon will have some decent conditions to practice on - that would REALLY help! lol 

I know in certain instances I may need to skid around errant skiers, etc. or rudder the board to avoid someone falling in front of me, etc. and all these different ways I have learned will help me in certain circumstances which is good to know. But over all, I really could tell how easy it was to go down the hill just leaning and being on edge - so hopefully in a month it may all come together. (crossing fingers)

Thanks for all the help and looking forward to just fine tuning and getting time behind the wheel now!

Vicki


----------

